# Donde conseguir CA3048 o reemplazo ?



## stexman (Abr 15, 2015)

hola a todos, tienen idea donde conseguir el integrado CA3048 aca en argentina o si hay algun reemplazo directo que se consiga ? averigue en varios lados y ni lo conocen, es el preamplificador del amplificador elite de ranser pa-355 si bien es un espanto funcionalmente como aclare en otro foro es parte de mi coleccion y me gusta tenerlos funcionando.
desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

Primero pondria un zocalo en su lugar , luego compraría LM324 y TL084.

Separaría 1 punto las patas 7 y 8 de cualquiera de los nuevos , y las utilizaría de patas 1 y 16. Patas 2 y 14 quedarían vacias-vacantes.

Probaría con ambos . . . 

O sea que el integrado quedaría invertido 180º , ésto es por Vcc(+) y Vee(-)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2015)

El NTE727 es un reemplazo pin por pin del CA3048, que fue diseñado para audio es de bajo ruido, el LM324 es de uso general básicamente un cuadruple 741, que cuando le das ganancia se te cae al piso el ancho de banda, lo que lo hace totalmente inadecuado para audio

Estas reparando un Ranser Elite? de ser asi podrias subir fotos del pre de ambos lados?


----------



## stexman (Abr 16, 2015)

hola, desde ya gracias a ambos por la respuesta , si es un elite PA 355 , que es lo mismo que el re206 pero plateado y tiene mas voltaje y un par de modificaciones minimas y da un poco mas de potencia, las etapas de salida me hacen recordar a las de fapesa 40 w que armaba cuando tenia 14 años ( hace mil años ) el aparato no es gran cosa , de hecho suena medio fulero, lo mismo el re 206, pero me gustaria tenerlo funcionando, estaba pensando en suplantarle el ic con componentes discretos pero antes de semejante laburo intento conseguirlo, en ebay esta a 10 dolares pero ahora es un lio traer de afuera hasta un integrado de mala muerte, llamando a casi todas las casas de electronica de cap fed encontre que e. liniers lo tiene a ....   255 pesitos, y bue es asi lo que no hay vale caro, de ultima tendre que pagarlo aunque el aparato no lo justifique, lo que paso es lo siguiente, el equipo funcionaba perfecto hasta hace unos meses, como todos saben lleva para la salida de parlantes una ficha din, lo tenia apilado entre varios otros cachivaches y a veces conecto uno u otro para variar y recordar viejos tiempos, todo al tanteo sin correr el mueble que pesa como 100k con todos los equipos, tengo tambien una bandeja lenco l75 que tiene como ficha de alimentacion de 220v entrada a la bandeja una din tipo la de salida de parlantes del elite, lo demas se lo pueden imaginar, mande la alimentacion de la lenco a la salida del elite, exploto la etapa de salida en cuestion y la regulacion del pre que es un transistorcito y un par de diodos, la potencia es una boludes 2 2n3055 algun bd un par de R de 5w y a la lona, pero a partir del alli el pre no funciona un canal, revise todo y si es el ic jodido, despues trato de subir fotos


----------



## stexman (Abr 16, 2015)

estaba mirando en internet y vi el tl 074 que segun dicen es de bajo ruido y lo usan en varios pre, creo que si no consigo o no pago los 255$ intento adaptar este a ver que pasa


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2015)

Si la serie TL07x es de bajo ruido, pero recorda que no son compatible pin a pin, también podes utilzar NE5532 son dobles de bajo ruido y  pensados para audio y se consiguen con facilidad.
Las etapas de Salida estan basados en los Fapesa de 40W(fueron desarrollados por phiips elcoma en italia y publicados en un famosoa manual que hace poco acabo de conseguir y hay varias variantes)
El amplificador de 40W es de muy buena calidad, lo  digo por haberlo visto ensayar en un laboratorio especializado en audio y con instrumental de primera linea, por algún lado conervo las prestaciones que son muy interesantes, si no te suena bien hay algo que no esta bien 
De esa linea tengo armado uno en 50W y otro en 100 de una calidad notable


----------



## stexman (Abr 16, 2015)

si vi lo de las patas, pero como dijo antes dosmetros adapto un zocalo y veo como acomodar las patas, respecto al sonido tengo este PA355 y un RE 206 y habia tenido antes otros re206 me parece que los pre se saturan facil y no me gusta como suenan, como comparacion un turner 730 que tengo esta a mil años luz en calidad, de hecho tengo tambien un turner AE18 que si bien es mas chico te diria me agrada mas que los elite, en un momento pense en los electroliticos los revise con el capa y en efecto habia varios mal cambie casi todos pero mucho no cambio, lo que si el PA 355  la vista es imponente, ademas me gusta tenerlo porque fue unos de los tantos ejemplos que en argentina alguna vez se fabrico electronica, me da mucha tristeza como reventaron la industria nacional, podia haber sido algo bueno hoy



mañana voy a ir a buscar el tl074 si tengo tiempo el fin de semana lo hago a ver que sale, despues lo posteo

me resisto a pagar 255 $ jajajaj que rata... un TL creo esta 25 pesos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2015)

Que le pones a la entrada? no recuerdo los valores de ese pre que esta basado en una nota de la RCA, pero para que tengas una idea el pre de FApesa, en su entrada menso sensibles admitia 500mV que era para el sintonizaor, el ampli para entregar los 40W necesita 440mV la entrada más sensible del pre fapesa esta en los 3mV y corresponde a cápsula mágnetica, cualquier aprato moerno entrega un volt o más como las salidad de los CD/DVD, las PC, los celulares, entonces entrando aun por radio obvio que va a saturar, si aun atacando directo al ampli saturaraia

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...plifier-universal-preamplifier-circuit-2.html


----------



## sergiot (Abr 17, 2015)

Llamá a Dicomse que hace importaciones en poca cantidad, pero llevá vaselina.

Mucha plata para hacer andar un pre, buscá por el lado del reemplazo con la serie lm3xx hay muchos y de excelente calidad, buscá circuitos de audio de equipos decentes y fíjate que usan en los pre.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola a todos , una tentativa possible de si hacer es adaptar un CI tipo LM324 , pero ! desafortunadamente los pines non son nin lejos conpatibles directos , jajajajajajajajajaja!.
La salida entonses que veo es armar un adaptador con dos zocalos para  CI y un algunos hilos de cubre ayslado
La equivalencia de reenplazo entre los pinos son :
1) pino 1 del CA3048 = pino 1 del LM324
2) pino 3 del CA3048 = pino 2 del LM324
3) pino 4 del CA3048 = pino 3 del LM324
4) pino 5 y 2 del CA3048 = pino 11 del LM324
5) pino 6 del CA3048 = pino 7 del LM324
6) pino 7 del CA3048 = pino 6 del LM324
7) pino 8 del CA3048 = pino 5 del LM324
8) pino 9 del CA3048 = pino 10 del LM324
9) pino 10 del CA3048 = pino 9 del LM324
10) pino 11 del CA3048 = pino 8 del LM324
11) pino 12 y 15 del CA3048 = pino 4 del LM324
12) pino 13 del CA3048 = pino 12 del LM324
13) pino 14 del CA3048 = pino 13 del LM324
14) pino 16 del CA3048 = pino 14 del LM324
!Seguimos conectados !
!Fuerte abrazo , mucha calma y pacienzia en lo trabajo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola Daniel, no es una buena idea reemplazar un CA3048, este era un circuito especializado para audio y de bajo ruido, el LM324 son 4 741 que son de uso general y muy malos para audio sobre todo cuando pasas cierto nivel de ganancia se restringe considerablmente la banda pasante.
Yo utilizaria un NE5532 en la parte de pre propiamente dicha y un TL072 en el control de tonos
Es preferible el TL074 mucho mejor que el LM324


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Daniel, no es una buena idea reemplazar un CA3048, este era un circuito especializado para audio y de bajo ruido, el LM324 son 4 741 que son de uso general y muy malos para audio sobre todo cuando pasas cierto nivel de ganancia se restringe considerablmente la banda pasante.
> Yo utilizaria un NE5532 en la parte de pre propiamente dicha y un TL072 en el control de tonos
> Es preferible el TL074 mucho mejor que el LM324



Bueno , estuve estudiando la hoja de datos tecnicos del CA3048 y puedo constatar que  ese CI no es tan prolijo asi como aclarado , pero en todos los casos estoi de pleno acuerdo con ustedes, asi  entonses lo CI "TL074" puede sener  enpleado con la misma tabla que yo generei.
Dejo aca alguns datasheets para apreciación.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2015)

Se me pasaba algo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2015)

Se podria hacer una plaquetita adaptadora. Con ese tipo de conectores hembra y macho soldables de amobs extremos como los que se utiizan para los display LCD y quedara muy elegante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2015)

Yo separaría las patas 7 y 8 

Luego levantaría las 1 , 3 , 12 y 14 , y éstas las cablería cruzadas con cablecitos de los de red 

Pa probar el TL084  , vió


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2015)

y digo yo don Due porque un TL084 y no un TL074 el TL084 es de uso general si bien es muy bueno lo utiice alguna vez por un error mío, y no me puedo quejar anduvo bien, cuando cai en la cuenta que el que yo queria eral TL074 lo cambie, claro en aquellos días no existia la net, ni siquiera los ordenadores pre PC......
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mis off topic
Eran tiempos que para capsula magnética de las grosas haciamos el preecualizado con los los LM381A los cuales eran una maravilla, para otras cuestiones utilzabamos los LM387A tiempos que tenia un amigo trabajando el CIAL y todo absolutamente todo lo controlabamos alli que tiempos aquellos......... la tira de papel con escalas log y las curvas que corroboraban nuestras creaciones...... no, no haciamos nada a ojito!!!!, Conseguir la info, fotocopiar toddo, calcular aramar pre ensayo y a las pruebas de fuego.....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Full off topic
Veos esos SIC-Malloy, como detestaba esos cap, bueh no habia otra cosa, pero luego vendria toda una gama, los metalizados, los micaplate, los Iskra los de plástico, los MKT ja!!! y si no preguntarle a los cientos que juraban que los CI CA3161/3162 no servian por una serie de mitos interminables  y todo el problema era el material de un capacitor claro aqui solo habia los Sic mallory cuando llegaron los otros tipos sobre todo los MAC, los MKT y otros o sorpres el cero quedaba estable!!!!!
Dicho cap era .22  de la pata 12 a los +5V era un integrador
Saludos muchachos


----------



## stexman (Abr 23, 2015)

todavia no tuve tiempo de ponerme a hacer la adaptacion por eso no publique aun ningun resultado, aclaro para que quienes se preocuparon por responder a la inquietud no piensen que no preste atencion, desde ya gracias en unos dias empiezo el injerto, saludso


----------



## stexman (May 6, 2015)

sigo sin tiempo para meterle mano, pero descubri que en una de las entradas de tape, la de alta impedancia, funcionan los dos canales ??? como no tengo circuito y aun no segui el mismo a ver que pasa, estimo que debe ser que entra a los dos operacionales digamos segundos del operacional ya que este tiene 4 y uno de los primeros es el que no anda, a lo mejor estoy diciendo una estupides pero me parece que es asi en base a deduccion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don stexman con tienpo disponible a dedicar a ese trabajo y paciencia mas buena voluntad es possible hacer una ingineria reversa de lo circuito.
Con auxilio de una fuente de audio conocida y un pequeño amplificador de audio como seguidor de sinales es perfectamente possible seguir lo sinal y como ese si conporta ao adentrar en lo CI suspecho de estar dañado.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2015)

Cuando puedas postea fotos de la placa, de arriba y de abajo, asi podemos ayudarte con el esquema y de paso relevarlo y tenerlo en el foro para quien lo necesita ya que no se consigu


----------



## stexman (May 8, 2015)

si el finde subo, y de un kenwood ka 6100 que rescate era mio antes pero se ve que se descompuso y lo re manosearon mal,  que tambien tengo desarmado en la mesa y ya esta andando pero un canal calienta a lo pavote el excitador npn , saludos


----------



## stexman (Jul 16, 2015)

quiero agradecer a quienes se preocuparon por ayudar con sus conocimientos sobre este tema, y aclarar que por falta de tiempo ( tengo comercio pero no de electrónica ) no seguí con el amplificador por el momento, como ya dije antes soy también radio aficionado y dedique el poco tiempo disponible a un par de transceptores que tenia en espera de hace rato, esto para que no piensen que hago como muchas veces hacen algunos que una vez solucionado se borran y ni las gracias dan, en cuanto retome volveré a molestar y comentar los que va sucediendo con el ELITE PA 355, les comento también que tengo con problemas mi amado Kenwood KA 6100 50 mas 50, al parecer se le va el bias muy arriba y no se porque, pero por ahora queda en lista de espera ya que en lo inmediato tengo que dedicarme a armarle una fuente de 50 volt a 23 amperes a un amplificador lineal de HF que tengo de hace rato en espera, bueno simplemente era eso , nuevamente gracias a los amigos que se interesaron.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 16, 2015)

Yo también me uno al club de lo dejo pausado y luego vuelvo , lo mio es o no tener dinero o cuando lo tengo que no tengan las piezas


----------



## dan54 (Abr 25, 2016)

stexman dijo:


> quiero agradecer a quienes se preocuparon por ayudar con sus conocimientos sobre este tema, y aclarar que por falta de tiempo ( tengo comercio pero no de electrónica ) no seguí con el amplificador por el momento, como ya dije antes soy también radio aficionado y dedique el poco tiempo disponible a un par de transceptores que tenia en espera de hace rato, esto para que no piensen que hago como muchas veces hacen algunos que una vez solucionado se borran y ni las gracias dan, en cuanto retome volveré a molestar y comentar los que va sucediendo con el ELITE PA 355, les comento también que tengo con problemas mi amado Kenwood KA 6100 50 mas 50, al parecer se le va el bias muy arriba y no se porque, pero por ahora queda en lista de espera ya que en lo inmediato tengo que dedicarme a armarle una fuente de 50 volt a 23 amperes a un amplificador lineal de HF que tengo de hace rato en espera, bueno simplemente era eso , nuevamente gracias a los amigos que se interesaron.



Stexman, Buenas noche Sr. moderador si en lo posible podría enviar este mensaje a Stexman, para que abra este tema, porque yo tengo la solucion para el reemplazo del CA 3048, Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola.

Sólo sube la solución.

Chao.


----------



## dan54 (Abr 25, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sólo sube la solución.
> 
> Chao.



El reemplazo es el CA 3052 es igual hace el mismo trabajo, lo compré el año pasado mes de diciembre, está en el negocio Transistores MP, tenía pocos también hace pedido, dlio. Misiones N° 52 a cuadra de estación Once, que tenga suerte. Saludos.


----------



## stexman (Abr 25, 2016)

ok te agradezco mañana llamo a ver que me dicen, despues lo agrego a la descripcion ,saludos


----------



## stexman (Ago 4, 2016)

bueno hoy despues de un monton de tiempo le cambie al ELITE DE RANSER PA 355  el ca3048 del pre me traje uno que compre via ebay en usa, y quedo andando perfecto, dentro de lo malo que es, lo deje en el negocio para escuchar la radio u ocasionalmente algo desde la pc ya que no amerita mas, pero no obstante estoy contento de tenerlo, a simple vista impresiona el frente y las perillas, lastima no hicieron algo mejor adentro.



en algun momento le sigo metiendo mano al kENWOOD KA-6100 ese si vale la pena anda muy bien 50 rms sobre 8 por canal, doble fuente y varias cositas mas


----------

